# D&D Wrecking Crew are at it again



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Thats right. Drob and Dartinsa are at it again. Making up for their own shortcomings by picking on an unsuspecting victim. So what if I mouthed off about Texans not being able to count. Was just friendly tom-foolery, but then the Texans went and got their panties all in a bunch. Camera is dead or I would have some pictures. Drob sent me a very classy, glass mug that lists the 13-0 season the Texans had. Also included were some very nice stogies to soak up the blood from the bomb. Darty just all out pulverised me with a very nice assortment of cigars. Most of which were from the Gurkha line(one of my favs). You two are too much. I am slowly learning to keep my mouth shut. Thanks for the gifts and retaliation is emminent. After all, we are talking SEC here.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Thats right. Drob and Dartinsa are at it again. Making up for their own shortcomings by picking on an unsuspecting victim. So what if I mouthed off about Texans not being able to count. Was just friendly tom-foolery, but then the Texans went and got their panties all in a bunch. Camera is dead or I would have some pictures. Drob sent me a very classy, glass mug that lists the 13-0 season the Texans had. Also included were some very nice stogies to soak up the blood from the bomb. Darty just all out pulverised me with a very nice assortment of cigars. Most of which were from the Gurkha line(one of my favs). You two are too much. I am slowly learning to keep my mouth shut. Thanks for the gifts and retaliation is emminent. After all, we are talking SEC here.


I think I said something about being careful not to antagonize the Texas boys. They tend to gang up on someone.

nice shot there Texas - Maybe this one will eventually learn something.

Enjoy the smokes Rat.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Heh...don't mess with Texas...


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

HA HA HA HA

That'll learn ya. It's good that your closer to Texas than I am, gives me something to hide behind!!

Nice shot there Texans.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You have been tag teamed !

Nicely done gentlemen...


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Good one guys  Gota love it.


Enjoy'em Rat. 


Stacey


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I thought only 2 things came out of texas?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

sgresso said:


> I thought only 2 things came out of texas?


texas

:r

Great hit on a great guy!


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

mr.c said:


> texas
> 
> :r
> 
> Great hit on a great guy!


Texas--Arkansas, there's not a whole lotta difference. Thats why they have Texarkana, those folks couldnt even make up their minds!!!!!

(did I say that outloud) :hn :r


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice hit guys.... Rat, you still can take em! dont let them scare ya off


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Wow, not even a peep outa the Texans!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Badkarma said:


> Wow, not even a peep outa the Texans!


Trollin' ain't allowed!


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

cquon said:


> Trollin' ain't allowed!


Your right cquon, if I could I would withdraw that comment. Bad form. Sorry.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

cquon said:


> Trollin' ain't allowed!


:r

Doyle....The Enforcer.

:r


----------

